# Como construyo un supresor de ruido?



## donromer (Sep 29, 2010)

Quiero construir un supresor de ruido he visto q*UE* algunos grupos de amplificadión, utilizan unos aparatos entre mi cable de guitarra y el amplificador, osea es el supresor de ruidos...  entoncs quiero hacerm*E* uno casero ,,,,   como lo hago? a base de transistores


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 8, 2010)

amigo buscando en el buscador encontraras lo que buscas....(se me hizo un juego de palabras )

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/filtro-supresor-ruido-transistorizado-28134/


----------

